# Madagascan fire millipede care



## Gr8Reptile (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey I first saw one of these in a pet store and fell for um! But the problem was that the owner said they kept dying real easy. How long do they live? And how different are they from AGB's? Will a ten gallon be a good fit for one? Are these not recomended?


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Dec 19, 2007)

I think people have kept multi-species communities with these and AGBs, so I imagine they have similar care.


----------



## Quixtar (Dec 20, 2007)

Gr8Reptile said:


> Hey I first saw one of these in a pet store and fell for um! But the problem was that the owner said they kept dying real easy. How long do they live? And how different are they from AGB's? Will a ten gallon be a good fit for one? Are these not recomended?


You're lucky to find those beauties, and at a pet store even. I'm guessing this is Aphistogoniulus corallipes you're talking about. A 10 gal is enough for a community of them. Keep them at cooler temps than AGBs (low 70s). Perhaps the high temperature is the reason they keep dying.


----------



## ftorres (Dec 20, 2007)

Hello,

Deep substrate consisting mainly in leafmulch and wood and some pieces of wood to climb and hide.
Low temp, hhigher humidity and good ventilation.

All that worked for me when I had them, I even had some babies in there.

regards

ftorres.


----------



## Gr8Reptile (Dec 20, 2007)

where can I find one exactly?


----------



## Quixtar (Dec 20, 2007)

Gr8Reptile said:


> where can I find one exactly?


Oh, you didn't get them from the store? Locating them online is tough enough as it is, especially if you live in the US.


----------



## Gr8Reptile (Dec 20, 2007)

yeah they ran out of stock and wont order more. Shoot, hmmm..... Well if anybody breeds these leave your info here and price. I'll be buying one probably in february


----------



## ftorres (Dec 22, 2007)

The last time I saw some availabe was 3 years ago or so, that is here in the States.
I am sure there are plenty of dealers selling them at the other side of the pond.

ftorres


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 22, 2007)

I haven't seen them in a few years either. The last time I saw anyone selling "fire" millipedes they were just some red-brown Orthoporus.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Dec 22, 2007)

I saw a couple at a convention near Portland in October . . . maybe keep your eyes peeled at the local cons.


----------



## Gr8Reptile (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey two more questions about this species... How well do they react to being held? And are you serious? I can keep this thing with AGB's?


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Dec 23, 2007)

I tried holding mine and it kept biting me -- I figured it needed some protein so I left a pinky mouse in the enclosure.

I wasn't sure about keeping it with AGBs but I did some research here and found that a few people had successfully kept interspecies communities without problems.  He didn't seem to mind my AGBs, and they didn't seem to mind him.


----------



## Gr8Reptile (Dec 23, 2007)

No that can't be right.... Aren't millies herbivores? What did it do to the poor mouse? :'( And afterwards did this viscious millie continue with his shananigans?


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Dec 23, 2007)

I should have been more specific -- it was a frozen / thawed pinkie (already dead).  Millipedes are better described as detrivores, feeding on anything decaying that the come across.  Generally they are herbivorous, but if they need protein they will consume carrion.  I tried it when my AGBs started biting me after someone suggested it, and they quit biting after I gave them a little meat.


----------

